# best resort location in las vegas



## retailman (Mar 28, 2010)

were going to las vegas and want to find something close to the strip on the
bus route close to grocery stores.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2010)

retailman said:


> were going to las vegas and want to find something close to the strip on the
> bus route close to grocery stores.



On the strip with Interval would be Jockey Club, Polo Towers (suite's and villa's) Marriott's Grand Chateau and Westgate Planet Hollywood. Just off the strip you have Carriage House and Summer Bay (I think Summer Bay is with Interval). 

For RCI resorts the Flamingo probably has the best location of any resort in Vegas just behind the Flamingo casino. Hilton's Las Vegas Strip location is on the strip but, it's further north than Circus Circus and about a half block south of the Sahara. Not really a great location. Wyndham has their Grand Desert resort but, it's about a block and a half off the strip.

None of these are really close to a grocery store. Polo Towers, Westgate and Marriott are/where within walking distance to a Walgreens and CSV that last time we were there. I think most offer a shuttle service to the grocery store at least once during the week. We've always rented a car and there's a Von's on Tropicana maybe a couple miles off the strip. There's also a Food For Less (I think that's the one) on S. LV Blv down by Grandview, which is ~ five miles south of Mandalay Bay. 

Hopefully Fern will chime in here and come up with better options than me.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it would be easier to decide on the resort where you'll be and then we can tell you where the nearest grocery store is.  There's a nice Whole Foods store in Town Square on LV Blvd. that I would recommend before Food 4 Less, and there are other full service grocery stores within a few miles of most resorts.

I've stayed in these Las Vegas timeshares--Grandview, Desert Rose, Wyndham Grand Desert, all three HGVC, Cliffs at Peace  Canyon (far from the Strip) , Marriott Grande Chateau--and all were very nice.  There are many resorts from which to choose and ample places to buy groceries. Pick one.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I think it would be easier to decide on the resort where you'll be and then we can tell you where the nearest grocery store is.  There's a nice Whole Foods store in Town Square on LV Blvd. that I would recommend before Food 4 Less, and there are other full service grocery stores within a few miles of most resorts.
> 
> I've stayed in these Las Vegas timeshares--Grandview, Desert Rose, Wyndham Grand Desert, all three HGVC, Cliffs at Peace  Canyon (far from the Strip) , Marriott Grande Chateau--and all were very nice.  There are many resorts from which to choose and ample places to buy groceries. Pick one.



I didn't realize there was a Whole Foods in Town Square. I'll keep that in mind the next time we're in town. Food For Less, Albertson's and Von's don't really thrill us.

Tahiti Village would be pretty close to Town Sqaure if my memory is intact. I know the bus use to run down to the Outlet Mall but I'm not sure of the stops on that end of the strip. Mandalay Bay is ~2miles north of TV.


----------



## kjd (Mar 29, 2010)

Tahiti Village is very close to Town Square shopping center.  As a disclaimer, I admit that I don't like Whole Foods and particularly the one mentioned at Town Square.  Half of the shelf space seemed like it was devoted to various brands of bottled water and wines.  Is that really necessary? 

Couple that with outrageous prices and limited selections of grocery and produce and you can quickly become an unhappy shopper.  At least Von's has Starbucks coffee.  I didn't know what that stuff was at Whole Foods.  Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2010)

kjd said:


> Half of the shelf space seemed like it was devoted to various brands of bottled water and wines.  Is that really necessary?


Funny you should mention that. We were in NYC last month and went into the Whole Foods store in Columbus Circle. We were dismayed to find that they did NOT have wine--none of the grocery stores carried wine; you had to go to a wine/liquor store to get it. And, yes, bottled water in this desert is an important item. One needs to drink lots of water here!


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 29, 2010)

HGVC/Flamingo is the best location of any timeshare resort in Las Vegas if you want to be on the strip. We have stayed there 5 times. We have also stayed at the Wyndham Grand Desert and the Monarch Cancun which are very nice but don't have the location like the HGVC/Flamingo.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 29, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> I didn't realize there was a Whole Foods in Town Square. I'll keep that in mind the next time we're in town. Food For Less, Albertson's and Von's don't really thrill us.



...Food For Less - Yuck  

Albertson's, Vons or Smiths OK...

Whole Foods - too pricey - 

Trader Joe's ......YES!:whoopie:  3 Vegas locations to serve you.   



John Cummings said:


> HGVC/Flamingo is the best location of any timeshare resort in Las Vegas if you want to be on the strip. We have stayed there 5 times. We have also stayed at the Wyndham Grand Desert and the Monarch Cancun which are very nice but don't have the location like the HGVC/Flamingo.



I think most folks would agree the best location is the HGVC Flamingo, if you want to be in the center of all the action.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Trader Joe's ......YES! 3 Vegas locations to serve you.


The nearest Trader Joe's to the HGVC Flamingo is this one:
 Trader Joe's Las Vegas - Decatur Blvd. (98)
2101 S Decatur Blvd
Las Vegas, NV 89102
Phone Number: 702-367-0227
Trading Hours: 8:00 am - 9:00 pm

It's just about two miles away.


----------



## JustAllie (Mar 29, 2010)

kjd said:


> Tahiti Village is very close to Town Square shopping center.


My folks stayed in a handicapped-accessible unit in the Tahiti Village a bit over a year ago.  The Town Square shopping center was nearby, but it didn't seem very walkable, having to cross Las Vegas Boulevard and a major highway to get there. There was a resort shuttle van that probably organized trips to the supermarket when feasible.*

My parents' unit in that resort was FANTASTIC -- one of the best timeshare units I've stayed in lately, although my experience is not all that extensive.  It was very accessible, too -- handy for my mom in her wheelchair.

At that same time I was staying at a Wyndham resort in Vegas, which was okay but not as nice as Tahiti Village.


*I checked and sure enough, their shuttle van goes to the grocery store 3 times per week (click "View Transportation Schedule").


----------

